# why are so many Hoyt Buffalo bows up for sale?



## davidg1! (Mar 29, 2010)

I have shot two and the were nice nice bows, I better look in the classifieds.


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

stupid name maybe?


----------



## Microtus (Oct 24, 2013)

That is the bow used in the new Hunger Games movie


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe folks think value just went up since that bow was used in the new "Hunger Games" movie. The Buffalo is on my short list for my first trad bow. I know its not nearly as nice as the custom recurves, but figure it a good starter bow


----------



## Marksman35 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hawkeye in Avengers used a modified Buffalo.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

People are trying to cash in with all the media attention on the Buffalo- as the bow used by protagonists in The Avengers and the next couple of Hunger Games films there has been a ton of attention on the bow. 

Also, as a more traditional design- meant to be shot off the shelf, no sight- so the Buffalo might not be the best choice for casual shooters or as bow for people just wanting something different than their compound- it's more of a pro level traditional bow. Buffalo is a little more on the deeper end of the pool.

Hoyt has a few better choices for the compound shooter wanting to explore hunting recurves but still have the use of a sight and adjustable rest.


----------



## Chupacabras (Feb 10, 2006)

Not tapped for a plunger and limited to using Hoyt limbs unless you get adapters.


----------



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

I think guys buy them to try trad because the know the Hoyt name and quickly realize it is not easy to shoot well. To be good with a recurve or longbow you have to shoot everyday. Your effective range will likely be way less than with a compound and with zero let off you can't shoot as much. I love trad bows (especially customs) but had to give it up because I didn't have the time to shoot everyday. I would love to have a Buffalo with a set of F7 foam limbs some day...


----------



## Paul (Nov 14, 2013)

*Hoyt Buffalo flaws*

I´m a fan of Hoyt bows, be it recurve or compound. The Buffalo recurve was the answer to the growing market of more compact hunting bows with the ILF system designed by Earl Hoyt years ago. It´s really practical to have a riser that can accept so many limb options. The problem with the Buffalo and all the Hoyt Formula System, is that the limb fitting was modified, selling the idea of “better performance”, when what they were looking for was exclusivity . Anyhow, Hoyt have always made very high quality bows, and of course the Formula ones are sweet performers. But the added length that needs the fitting part of the limbs, and the riser, limits, the possibility of compactness. Look at the Hoyt Buffalo sight window, is to short for a 19 inches riser, and maybe that´s why there are no 23” riser in the Formula Olympic line. For this year, they have make “an extra short” limbs, if the length of the riser is reduced, the sight window will have to be, because of the extra length in the fitting part of the riser. Meanwhile many archers have gone to the Hoyt Excell with a 21” riser (that still accepts the ILF limbs) and makes an excellent “general purpose, and hunting bow” . With the Buffalo you are also limited to their “exclusive two piece quiver” although there are some quivers that will fit, many archers have many quivers , including one piece quivers. However all the stubbornness with the Formula limb Fitting system will continue, like you said there´s been too much publicity around, and they are also very nice bows. I have shot with the Buffalo and is a really nice accurate bow; one thing that I personally liked, about it is that is heavy giving a good feel/balance in the hand. Now, the new Tiburon has all the things the Buffalo lacked, like a rest/plunger hole, sight / one piece quiver holes, and a very nice geometry. Maybe some Buffalo shooters will change to the new Tiburon. I haven´t shoot one, and I would really want to have one… but.. There´s no way I am going to buy an expensive bow with a black riser!!! They indeed look nice!! But I want a camo riser!!!!
Best regards !!!


----------



## LRJammer (Jun 22, 2013)

I am surprised they sell many of them at the price they ask for a non-ILF bow. Just not worth what they are asking for it.


----------



## Eastcoasthunter (Jul 9, 2012)

The bow in hunger games is a hoyt buffalo, hour made it for the movie, everyones gonna try to cash in


----------



## endless (Oct 24, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing! I shoot a hoyt buffalo at 55# and i absolutely love it. Only reason i could think of is maybe "guys" don't want to be seen with a hunger games bow. I was at my local archery range last week and they call it the hunger games bow. Annoying? YES! But not so that i would want to get rid of it.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Do you feel better when I tell you it will be Hawkeye's bow again in Avengers 2?

Good, thought so. 


as for "Hoyt made it for the movie (Hunger Games)"- No. Hoyt made it for serious stick bow shooters, way before the movie makers approached them.

It's just a reflection of the coolness of the bow that it's in three blockbuster movies and counting...


----------



## JCook (Jan 27, 2012)

Lots of guys planning to take up traditional archery buy a Hoyt just because it's a household name. After they shoot one for a while and figure out how time consuming they are and how hard they are to become accurate with, they sell. JMO


----------



## endless (Oct 24, 2013)

>--gt--> said:


> Do you feel better when I tell you it will be Hawkeye's bow again in Avengers 2?
> 
> Good, thought so.
> 
> ...


Not really. And dont care. Its a sweet bow no matter what movie it comes out in. And in my defence,  ive been shooting with the bow long before hunger games picked it up.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

IMO, The Hoyt Buffalo is a fantastic take down recurve bow. The bow shoots exceptionally well and the price point in which Hoyt sells them for is very good if you compare to any other custom made recurve of equal quality. I agree that it not accepting ILF limbs maybe some what of a draw back, however, the Buffalo limbs are extremely well made and preform as such. Buffalo owners can always pick up a 2nd set of Formula limbs at a lesser price then the Hoyt Buffalo limbs. I have found shooting off the shelf works quite well and the Buffalo is very accurate and preforms exceptionally well. I personally think that the Buffalo's you tend to see up for sale are generally 50-55 lbs bows as people are buying them and soon realize how difficult a 50 plus recurve is to constantly draw and shoot well and opt to sell theirs off in hopes of buying a lower poundage bow verses buying a lower poundage set of additional limbs.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I just prefer the GameMaster II. I feel it is a better all around bow for me.

I shot the Buffalo and I liked it. I just prefer the GM II.

I had no idea they were used in the movie......


----------



## Marksman56 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lots of good insight guy, I was just wondering. 

Thanks


----------

